# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Deutscher Zahnrztetag Frankfurt - Lohnt sich das? Jemand Erfahrung?

## baugruen

hey. ich berlege gerade, mit einem kumpel zum Deutschen Zahnrztetag Anfang November nach Frankfurt zu fahren (wir htten eine etwas weitere anreise, deswegen will es ein wenig durchdacht sein). wart ihr schon einmal dort in den vergangenen jahren? knnt ihr die teilnahme als student empfehlen (gibt ja, so wie ich das gesehen habe, auch ein spezielles studentenprogramm). danke fr tipps!

----------


## anna1708

ich war vor zwei jahren dort, das war eigentlich ganz witzig. du kommst halt fr 10 euro rein (normal glaube ich ber 200) und dafr kannst du dir halt alle vortrge anhren (manche sogar wirklich interessant  :Grinnnss!:  ) und kannst dich in den pausen am bffet satt essen. ich wrde es generell empfehlen. wie weit wre denn deine anreise?

----------


## jan_mediklin

Ich war auch schon einmal da. 
Studententag war super, ich habe viele nette Leute aus ganz Deutschland kennen gelernt und abends sind wir dann noch alle zusammen zur Zahni-Party gegangen  :hmmm...:  .
Bffet war natrlich auch sehr lecker  :hmmm...:  . 
Ich glaube, ich werde mich gleich mal fr dieses Jahr anmelden!

PS: Ach ja, nicht zu vergessen, die Dental-Messe, die gleichzeitig stattfindet. Ich glaube, ich musste mir seitdem keine Zahnpasta mehr kaufen  :bhh:

----------


## baugruen

htte so ca. 500 km anreise, deswegen sollte es schon gut werden  :hmmm...:  . hat jemand einen tipp, wo man in frankfurt gnstig bernachten kann?

----------

